# Google Suggestions



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's interesting to type in half-completed queries and see what Google suggest for the other half.

Here I type in "[composer's name] is", and see what comes up. I bold the most significant result.


 *Mozart is:* remembered today as, german, from, *black*, buried
 *Bach is:* dead, back, dead lyrics, *god*, boring
 *Beethoven is:* black, deaf, born, known for, *a genius*
 *Brahms is:* often described as, overrated, my homeboy, *the best composer*, the best
 *Wagner is:* *boring*, better than it sounds, the puccini of music, gay
 *Stravinsky is:* best known for, great, terrible, *arrested in boston*, ballet russes
 *Tchaikovsky is:* gay, the best, *hot*, from, homosexual
 *Haydn is:* [blocked from Google's Suggestions]
 *Handel is:* [autocorrects to _Handle_ is: *invalid*, not working]
 *Verdi is:* dead, the best, from what country, *a composer*, an acronym for what
 *Mahler is:* *overrated*, a, the best, boring, best known for
 *Prokofiev is: * a genius, a, *stalin*, what period of music
 *Shostakovich is:* best known as a composer of, my homeboy, the best, *harry potter*
 *Rachmaninoff is:* *hard*, buried
 *John Cage is:* reported to have said, dead, dead lyrics, *a hack*, overrated

Well, maybe it's not that interesting, I'm just really, really bored.

Some bonus: (Warning: may induce facepalms)


 Classical music is… boring, dead, tight yo, basically polyphonic
 Opera is... dead, passion before everything, slow, sung in what language, dying
 Obama is... a muslim, an idiot, the antichrist, dead, gay
 Republicans are... evil, stupid, idiots, racist, crazy
 Democrats are... evil, idiots, stupid, racist
 Why are Americans so... fat, stupid, ignorant, arrogant, patriotic, religious, full of themselves, ignorant about canada, lazy
 Why are Canadians so... nice, rude, funny, awesome, hot, good at hockey, weird, stuck up, boring, good looking
 Why are Europeans so... skinny, pretty, tall, racist, rude, arrogant, liberal, gay, good looking, attractive

:tiphat:


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

You do realise that google's suggestion are generated by the hordes of people who repeatedly type in these keywords.

It shows what the general consensus are, and most of the time google is quite accurate! Classical music is "*tight yo*':devil:


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice to see those, especially the "homeboy" stuff (I actually had to check what it means  )
Some time ago, inspired by some crazy suggestions, I found this one:
*why do indian girls:* have mustaches


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

"Wagner is the Puccini of music" :lol:

And of course you _would_ bold "overrated" for Mahler.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

"Dvorak is ...
*an idiot"

Edit:


> Classical music is… boring, dead, tight yo, basically polyphonic


I love this, by the way. Classical music is tight, yo, and basically polyphonic.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Couchie said:


> *Mahler is:* *overrated*, a, the best, boring, best known for
> *Prokofiev is: * a genius, a, *stalin*, what period of music
> *Shostakovich is:* best known as a composer of, my homeboy, the best, *harry potter*
> *Rachmaninoff is:* *hard*, buried
> *John Cage is:* reported to have said, dead, dead lyrics, *a hack*, overrated


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I was bored so I found some more...

*Barber is:* indy, sleeping, required in London, gay, spanish
*Bartok is:* best
*Bax is:* gay, essential
*Bruch is:* in
*Byrd is:* the word, one to watch
*Carter is:* my homeboy, awesome, gay, solving this equation by factoring
*Chopin is:* god, hard, my dawg
*Dvorak is:* wrong, stupid, nuts, an idiot, more comfortable
*Hummel is:* hurt, german, back
*Liszt is:* for lovers
*Messiaen is:* for the birds
*Nielsen is:* reporting, a joke, navigation useful
*Pachelbel is:* following me, everywhere, in everything
*Puccini is:* for beginners, the wagner of music
*Purcell is:* buried
*Salieri is:* poisoning me
*Schoenberg is:* dead
*Schubert is:* my favorite, dead, not dead
*Schumann is:* romantic
*Sibelius is:* avid, not playing back
*Weber is:* wrong, capitalism
*Vivaldi:* a genius, heavy metal, so this season


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Republicans are... evil, stupid, idiots, racist, crazy
> Democrats are... evil, idiots, stupid, racist


So, basically, republicans are just crazy democrats?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Try typing:

Is Barack Obama the A

And let Google complete the word beginning with A.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Try typing:
> 
> Is Barack Obama the A
> 
> And let Google complete the word beginning with A.


Well, duh. Of course he is. The Westboro Baptist Church has been right all along, I tell you.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

*Glenn Gould is:* gay, autistic, buried at
*Lang Lang is:* gay, already rich, an amazing pianist, the best, mad
*Evgenin Kissin is:* married, gay, jewish
*Martha Argerich is:* jewish, hot
*Valentina Lisitsa is:* old
*Wilhelm Kempff is:* beethoven
*Andre Rieu is:* the best, a douche, ill, sick, south africa
*Andrew Lloyd Webber is:* gay, creepy, baron lloyd webber of where, married to, alive

*Was Bach:* deaf, blind, a christian, jewish, rich, married, left handed*?*
*Was Mozart:* deaf, blind, german, crazy, murdered, married, a freemason, a christian, jewish*?*
*Was Beethoven:* deaf, black, gay, blind, married*?*
*Is Beethoven:* deaf, public domain, classical or romantic, german or austrian, baroque, *still alive?*

*Piano players are:* hot, gay, good with their hands
*Violinists are:* hot
*Singers are:* not musicians, born, fat, athletes, musicians
*Guitarists are:* a dime a dozen, good with their fingers, hot, better than bassists
*Bassists are:* failed guitarists, cool, useless, people too, the coolest
*Trumpet players are:* good kissers, better kissers, cool
*Clarinet players are:* hot, good kissers
*Drummers are:* hot, not musicians, dumb, athletes, natural intellectuals
*Conductors are:* useless, overrated, 
*Musicians are:* smarter, poor, weird, cowards, better


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

For an unsettling experience, go into Google Images and key your full name. When I do this it returns several male nudes, a photograph of Gandhi, and an oscilloscope.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> For an unsettling experience, go into Google Images and key your full name. When I do this it returns several male nudes, a photograph of Gandhi, and an oscilloscope.


That means you've won at life.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sometimes the autofill is amusing, sometimes despressing. 

How can I know if: I'm pregnant, my dog is pregnant, he likes me, my license is suspended, I have a warrant

I have an: idea, invention, idea for an app, idea for an invention, embarrassing medical condition 

My husband: hates me, is gay, cheated on me, is annoying, doesn't love me

Do I have a: warrant, right, yeast infection, hernia, concussion

Why: is the sky blue, is my poop green, is a raven like a writing desk, do men cheat, do dogs eat grass

How to: tie a tie, love lil wayne, love lyrics, train your dragon, lose weight fast

Anyway... ....


----------

